# How do we get a good deal with Renting



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi ,I am in a place in my mind as to move to thailand on a part time basis,I don't want to buy a place to live I want to suck it and see for a while to see if it is me or not. i would like some insite into renting longterm in say Phuket or surrounding area.Is it better to rent 3 months or maybe 12 months and how much a better deal i should expect for longterm 
thanks wazza


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

wazza said:


> Hi ,I am in a place in my mind as to move to thailand on a part time basis,I don't want to buy a place to live I want to suck it and see for a while to see if it is me or not. i would like some insite into renting longterm in say Phuket or surrounding area.Is it better to rent 3 months or maybe 12 months and how much a better deal i should expect for longterm
> thanks wazza


Hi - assume you have looked into all the visa requirements and restrictions for long-term stays?

Anyway, renting is pretty simple and yes an apartment or house rented on a monthly basis can work out pretty cheap. Not seen a big difference between rates for a 3 month and 1 year contract though.

They usually require a month's deposit. I wouldn't offer to pay the full term up front. I've seen some landlords take big advantage of this to try to 'encourage' tenants to leave early.

No point in trying to find somewhere before you get to Phuket. There's loads of availability. Get a room in a guest house for a week or two while you find the right place to rent.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Hi - assume you have looked into all the visa requirements and restrictions for long-term stays?
> 
> Anyway, renting is pretty simple and yes an apartment or house rented on a monthly basis can work out pretty cheap. Not seen a big difference between rates for a 3 month and 1 year contract though.
> 
> ...


frogbloger 
thanks , I have looked at all the criteria for long term visa,and from my end its not to hard to do just time and timeing..I am leaving tomorrow for phuket and i am doing the look and see thing for a month ;can you recomend anywhere were i can meet some expats or alike and sit and talk and get inside info;
thanks again
Wazza


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, Phuket's the wrong end of Thailand for me, I've been based up in Chiang Mai. But there are plenty of expats in Phuket, it won't take long to find out their haunts by asking qround the bars. Have a good trip, best of luck with your plans...


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Sorry, Phuket's the wrong end of Thailand for me, I've been based up in Chiang Mai. But there are plenty of expats in Phuket, it won't take long to find out their haunts by asking qround the bars. Have a good trip, best of luck with your plans...


thanks wazza


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, pretty much agree with FB. Though sometimes harder to find rents less than 6 months without getting a price hike (they think you're a holiday maker, thus can afford a years rent per month!). Also I have found they want at least 2 months deposit these days. Thais always get better deals, unless they know a farang is going to stay.

PS: Why Phuket?


----------

